# My 12 week cut Progress pics



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi not sure which section to put this thread in, mods please move it if it is in the wrong section  Ok after a lay off from training for a few months after a cycle and putting on some weight, and losing quite a bit of size i decided to try cutting natty. I haven't done too bad so far lost 17 pounds, but want to get more ripped before my holidays in 15 weeks. I also want to gain some dry lean mass with as little as possible fat gain, so was thinking maybe still cut natty for 7 more weeks then do a cycle for 8 weeks of tbol or var. My worry is losing muscle now as my bf decreases, Any ideas if a var or tbol cycle would help me get any leaner whilst adding a few lbs of mass is it possible ?

Thanks


----------



## nikky (Mar 21, 2011)

big changes there mate!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

The jizz on toast diet


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

chrisd123 said:


> what kind of diet were you following?


Thanks the diet was lean gains style mate i ate pretty much what i wanted just kept a calorie deficit and fasted for 16hrs


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice 1 mate-keep up the good work,best of luck,

Al..


----------



## jimmy89 (Jan 7, 2011)

top progress there mate you actually look noticably bigger even though you lost weight!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Looking awesome. I'd love to get like that, and bulk back up!

I'm a fatty but who cares, gotta get huge!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

be good to see the diet, i think you should stay natty as its working


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

> be good to see the diet' date=' i think you should stay natty as its working[/quote']


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Well dont mate some good change there.


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys also "bump" for my question


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Been as you have a fair while you could do a true "leangains" style diet, assisted if necessary too. Rest days maintenance cals plus cardio, or a bit of a deficit ff you want to lose more fat, workout days overfeeding. This should limit any fat gains and make the most of the gear?

Very good progress either way.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Great progress, very inspiring. Nice one.


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

bayman said:


> Been as you have a fair while you could do a true "leangains" style diet, assisted if necessary too. Rest days maintenance cals plus cardio, or a bit of a deficit ff you want to lose more fat, workout days overfeeding. This should limit any fat gains and make the most of the gear?
> 
> Very good progress either way.


Thanks bayman i see where your coming from with that concept 

Im hoping to get away with dropping some more fat first unassisted if i can.

If i start to lose any significant lbm i will try that approach assisted.

and do a log with progress pics from start to end.


----------



## hows_Neil? (Mar 22, 2011)

Very inspiring and congrats!


----------



## progress 25 (Feb 20, 2011)

cant reli help as far as advise mate, but ur progress is shows for its self, no need for anything else natty is workin, keep it up


----------

